# Best (NON-Dyson) Vacuum?



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello!

So I need a new vacuum! I have a tiny house, but my grandmother's hand-me-down vac just isn't cutting it anymore. I spent an hour yesterday cleaning out all the bristles, and the bag is no where near full, and it still leaves tons of hair on the carpet. 

I have two girls with long hair, my GSD and two cats, so there is a TON of hair. For about 2 weeks I was vacuuming everyday to see if it would help, and it doesn't. Realistically I will vacuum every 2/3 days.

I would love to splurge and get the Dyson Animal Ball, but it is no where near my budget, I am a poor grad student.

I am looking to spend about $150, and was leaning towards the Bissel Pet Hair Eraser, any thoughts?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can get Dyson Animal vacuums for cheap on woot.com sometimes. I got mine there a few years ago for half off.

If you want something really powerful without having to clean pieces or brushes, I would get a small shop vac, seriously.

I use a lot of Bissell products from an acquaintance who works their but IMO the vacuums are not as powerful as others (Dyson has that niche).


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have carpeting?
If not, I swear by the Hoover Constellation. Canister that glides around like the puck on an air hockey game. It just isn't that great for carpeting, just area rugs and bare floors.
I love this thing!
Just do not buy from vaccums.net they are con artists.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Liesje said:


> You can get Dyson Animal vacuums for cheap on woot.com sometimes. I got mine there a few years ago for half off.
> 
> If you want something really powerful without having to clean pieces or brushes, I would get a small shop vac, seriously.
> 
> I use a lot of Bissell products from an acquaintance who works their but IMO the vacuums are not as powerful as others (Dyson has that niche).


Dyson is not really getting great reviews any longer. Overpriced and they do not last.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

We have the dirt devil for pets. I have got to say that it's a good vacuum. So far I am pleased with it.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I do have carpet - I have carpet upstairs, and laminate/tile down stairs.

On the laminate/tile I've been using a small hand vac & Swiffers, and it gets the job done, I really want something for my upstairs carpeted areas.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am a cleaning freak, I vacuum every day sometimes 2x a day so I need a good vacuum.
I have the Bissell Healthy Home vacuum. It also has a pet hair remover attachment. I think they are now selling for $170 although when I bought mine a few years ago I paid $250 lol I do like it most days, though I think it is to powerful for my area rugs. I have had to unclog it 3x in the past year. The filter replacements are $23. It does have a lifetime belt in it.

but if you need cheap, I use to have the Bissell canister vacuum, the one for $60 worked great, I really loved it because it had the febreeze filters you could buy for $10 that made the house smell great while I vacuumed. I actual wish I would have just kept that one. I never had to unclog it at all.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> We have the dirt devil for pets. I have got to say that it's a good vacuum. So far I am pleased with it.


Some friends of ours, who own 2 Irish Setters, have a Dirt Devil pet vacuum and they love it. They have told us that they can buy "a few" of them for what a Dyson costs..........I have no idea.
I do agreee with EMariie. We have had 2 Dyson vacuums over the years and I don't think I'd buy another one, and I can get them at cost. 
My neighbor has several carpet cleaning and installation stores and says that when Dyson first came out, they were awesome, but like a lot of companies, they cut standards to keep up with demand.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I got my older model Dyson at Walmart on clearance for $189. You can find them cheap if you look!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

CassandGunnar said:


> Some friends of ours, who own 2 Irish Setters, have a Dirt Devil pet vacuum and they love it. They have told us that they can buy "a few" of them for what a Dyson costs..........I have no idea.
> I do agreee with EMariie. We have had 2 Dyson vacuums over the years and I don't think I'd buy another one, and I can get them at cost.
> My neighbor has several carpet cleaning and installation stores and says that when Dyson first came out, they were awesome, but like a lot of companies, they cut standards to keep up with demand.


We've had the smaller German Version of the Dirt Devil in Germany. And it was great with the hardwood floors and the carpet. It kept up with three shedding GSD's and all the sand. 

Now that we have the US standard Dirt Devil for Pets... it's awesome. Its one of the cheapest Vacuums out there but very powerful.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't remember where I read it recently (think it was a magazine), but an independent review of vacs for pets was done and Dyson didn't even make the top 10. I think it was a bissel (sp) that did actually.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

I have a Shark Navigator & so far I love it. 
Amazon.com: Shark Navigator Upright Bagless Vacuum Cleaner, NV22L: Kitchen & Dining
If the new version works as well as the old, it might be a good value as well. (In fact I think I want it! And a free steam mop, too.... We have one of those at work & it's pretty nice. No chemicals needed! 
Shark Navigator Lift-Away NV350: $199 & FREE Steam Mop! | Official Site


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I really had to get a dyson. I have one now... and a couple of other vacuums as well. I don't think it's any better or worse than the other two. It's just a vacuum, an over priced one. If it works, and you like to use it that's what counts. My grandmother swore by her kerby. That thing was like pushing a car through your house.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Shark and love it. If you clean it like the manual says, it will never let you down. I am now looking forward to getting the newest one that just came out - the lift away. My brother just bought it and says its terrific!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I bought a Dyson Ball through Overstock.com


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

You might see if your area has a couple of vac repair shops. You can get good rehabed vacuums at lower prices and, best of all, you can get great advice from someone who knows the vacuums from the inside out.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

What I like about my Shark Navigator:


Washable HEPA filters (saves money)
Sturdy belt, not prone to breakage
Dust cup opens from bottom; easy to empty inside a plastic bag (I do it outside) to keep dust from flying around & canceling the benefit of your HEPA filtration
Doesn't lose suction, even when full (Translation: DOESN'T CHOKE ON DOG HAIR)*
Lightweight; small head, easy to maneuver in small spaces
Pet brush opens up, so hairballs are easy to clean out (only pet brush I've seen with this feature)
Powerful enough to suck up LOTS of hair, but won't chew up older carpets (as some Dysons reportedly do)
*The only (minor) negative so far: The dust cup is a little on the small side, so you'll be emptying it more frequently-- after each use, or several times per use if you haven't vacuumed since March, it's already May, and you live with several German Shedders & you haven't brushed any of them since last year.  Also, because it doesn't lose suction, you need to watch for constipation if you're vacuuming up copious amounts of critter hair. 

Funny thing: First time I used the Shark vac, it worked great for about half a carpet, then stopped picking anything up. I was disappointed.... and that's when I discovered it was completely backed up, way past capacity. I had vacuumed the day before with my older upright vac. Apparently my old vac was leaving a LOT behind that the Shark pulled up with no problem. YUK!

Before that, I used a shop vac (which I still have). Though somewhat noisy, it's great on hard floors, but not so great on carpet & furniture. (I haven't tried the air-powered brush attachment that's available for shop vacs, though.) With the shop vac, I do recommend getting the wider hose. The standard narrow hose does tend to choke on dog hair.

*giggle* I'm highly qualified to comment on vacuum cleaners. I'm a connoisseur of fine vacs. That, and I'm diagnosed autistic.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Years ago I went to a Kirby vacuum shop and bought a used/reconditioned vacuum-- I used it for years, then the same guy bought it back! Now I use an Oreck because it's so much lighter--they also sell used vacuums in the stores


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I looked into the shark...it was a big no for me becaue of the size of the dust canister. That thing is waaaaaaaaaay too small! I have emptying them out.

I agree Dyson's are way overpriced if you're paying the $499 price tag. For the price I paid it's as good or better than any other vacuum I looked at.

One thing I really like about the Dyson is the amount of attachemtns you can get for it. I bought the "flat out" attachement that is super thin and wide and can vacuum under the stove and fridge. It also swivels so it can get almost flat and I can almost get it to the middle of the under part of the bed and can completely do under the couch and bookcases very quickly.

Also a crevice attachment I really like...and the ceiling fan one is a dream. It's almost a U-shape so you can just stick it in the air and it will get the top of the blades.

I also get the attachements on super-sale. It was Macy's end of year blowout and the ones I bought were all about 70% off.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Well my Dyson is still alive and well after 7 years. If it breaks today, I will get another one in a heartbeat. I had a Sharp before Dyson, hated it with passion. We a Miele and Hoover here at work, not very impressed with them either.

Costco sells the non-ball Dyson for under 300, I can't remember the exact price. I just saw it the other night. 

I love the Dyson's attachments, especially the floor tool, we have wood and tile floors.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had my Dyson for 6 months now and love it! I wish I got one years ago, I believe my carpet would be in better shape and last longer. Try looking on Craigslist for a used one or Ebay. The only downside to my Dyson is that the electrical cord is shorter than my old one.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i love my orecks.


----------



## pmerandi18 (Jan 13, 2011)

My experience is "you get what you pay for" All Dyson does is market their product well. I have had countless people tell me they have had their vacuum repaired more times then they can remember because Dyson vacuum's are all made out of plastic which breaks.

If you want a vacuum that will last, you need to spend some money. We have a Miele. Yes it is expensive, but it will not let you down. Just like your dog do your reasearch. I vacuum that is only a coupe hundred dollars may not last as long and then you are back to square one spending that money all over again, besides ususally when you buy a more expensive vacuum you get a good warranty on it.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Sebo Felix, made in Germany and one of the best vaccums on the market. It's out of your buget for now but when you graduate you may want to put it on your radar. I love it, at the push of a buttom it can go from hardwood to carpet.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes Miele is also great, probably a little better than Sebo but I didn't want a canister and I wasn't crazy about their upright. Sebo had the best upright I could find. 

You are absolutely correct about getting what you pay for. I believe it comes out cheaper in the long run spending more for a quality product...not only does it work better but it last years longer so you aren't shell out a couple hundred dollars every couple of years for a cheap one.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a Dyson 25 purple animal vac.
Awesome and I wouldn't buy anything else. 

I got mine off of craigslist brand new sealed in the box for $250. Normally it is $450-$500 in the store.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Like I said, we have Miela here at work, I'm the first one to use it out of the box. It does not have the same suction power as my Dyson. Besides, her budget does not allow for a Miele vacuum, maybe she can get a part of Meile... j/k


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> You are absolutely correct about getting what you pay for. I believe it comes out cheaper in the long run spending more for a quality product...not only does it work better but it last years longer so you aren't shell out a couple hundred dollars every couple of years for a cheap one.


I totally agree with this statement.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I would LOVE to be able to spend more than $150 on a vacuum, unfortunately I'm doing everything I can to avoid having to put things like groceries on my credit card. Even $150 is pushing it for me.

I'm also trying to save up because I don't know if I will be eligible for unemployment/food stamps during the summer. 

I realize it will probably "cost more in the long run" but I would rather that than paying a high APR on a credit card for a vacuum I can't afford.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> You might see if your area has a couple of vac repair shops. You can get good rehabed vacuums at lower prices and, best of all, you can get great advice from someone who knows the vacuums from the inside out.


Good advice. The local vac guy has saved us a fortune by repairing what we would have replaced
I like my good old Sears canister with the power head attachment for carpets. 
Have a Bissel Pet 2X carpet shampooer for shampooing and cleanups. That has been a life saver for spills and puppy accidents. Also have a 25 year old Heavy Duty commercial Quik Clean that won't die. Then there's the basic Shark for light stuff and of course the Swiffer Jet for lazy floor washers.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Heather, try Craigslist- don't buy the first one you see either. I stalked that site until the right now came along. I paid 200 for a brand new Dyson for my sister a year ago. The lady wanted a Dyson ball and her husband got her a regular one, the box was never opened.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Josie! I didn't even think of Craigslist as an option! I have a few weeks before the hair starts driving me crazy, hopefully I can get a deal.


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with looking at craigslist. I have a Dyson that I bought from Target, had car attachments with it four years ago and it still work greats. I even cleaned my sandbox of a suv last week using it. I went through a lot of vacs over the years. I had two labs, one was almost white and lost hair at an unheard of rate. I vaccummed twice a day it was so bad. I am extremely hard on vacs. I have had Kenmore, Hoover, Panasonic, and my last (worst purchase) was a VAX from Best Buy. I was buying vaccums at least once a year. I went with the Dyson and haven't looked back.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a Bissell (the one made for picking up pet hair) that I bought right after we moved in 2009 when my old vacuum broke. It was not overly expensive and works just fine. Hubby got me the Dyson Animal last September, but I still use the Bissell downstairs in the dog room - it's still going strong and does a good job. And I don't have to lug vacuums up and down the stairs if I keep the old one downstairs.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm currently testing the dog grooming attachment that fits on most Dysons. It's a slicker brush with with the push button feature that can push the hair out. However, it also has vents so that when you brush, the hair gets sucked up. So far, I love it and the dogs don't mind. However, it's not always convenient to drag out the vac to brush the dogs. But it's good for a thorough weekly brushing.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I have a Hoover Windtunnel Anniversary edition (bagged, not bagless) and I think it just died after only a year. Upstairs I have frieze carpeting and between that and all the dog hair it kept getting wound around the roller (even on the highest setting). Every time I vacuumed I'd have to take that whole roller thing apart and pluck all the hair out of it - and that would be after just one room. I think I've finally killed it though as it is not running right and has a burnt motor smell. So I am shopping for a new one too!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use vacs for my living, yes I clean homes....
And the Miele is a piece of overpriced heavy crap in my opinion. They are getting better every generation, but still the newest one I'm using(bought in Sept) is nothing I'd personally spend $700 bucks on.
I use most every brand out there, and if you can get a beam central vac(installed when building your home), that is the best! 
Riccar is next on my favorite list. 
My home vac is a cheap Bissell. I clean out the canister and blow out the filters(there are 3) with our air compressor. It works just like a $500 Dyson when the filters are clean. For the $100 bucks I paid, I can replace it every couple years and not feel like I was taken advantage of. 
Lightweight and easy to use on hardwood and carpet.


----------

